# Green Valley - 36l



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought it could be interesting for you to see the evolution of my latest aquascape, in my new 36l tank.

Here's some spec:
Size: 40 x 33 x 27 cm (LxBxH)
Volyme: 36 l
Substrate: ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Clear Super (under the sand), gravel 1-2mm
Lightning: 2 x 15 watt T8 (LifeGlo & Aquarelle) with Juwel-reflektors in my home-made hood. Light is on 10h/ day
Filter: JBL CristalProfi e700 (700l/h), containing mostly plastic "bio balls", some filtermatt and ceramic
Nutrients: PMDD dry mix, EasyCarbo, ADA Green Bacter
CO2: 6kg CO2-tube with dissolving of gas inside filter

The setup with bench and lightning hood

















Hardscape









First plants arrived









I bought Lily pipes from AquaMagic on Ebay, it worked well, but it really was a gamble!









I got some fast growing plants to reduce the amount of algea in the beginning









The plants from Wasserpflanzenfreunde arrived (that's an awsome store!)









Eleocharis parvula

















The starting of the tank went fairly easy and I didn't get much algea









A quite simple solution for backlightning to get a white background on photographies.

















HC needed to be trimmed some times









The aquascape is starting to finish

























In february I took a photography of the tank to be able to send to IAPLC 2012 =)









Then I remade the hardscape, which I was not 100% satisfied with. I also bought Hydrocotyle sp. Japan, which is a really nice plant for aquascaping!

















Now I have made a new aquascape! If you are interested, read more about it on my blogg: http://www.leo-scape.blogspot.com


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love this post, and love your aquarium!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

NICE! Thanks for posting. It's nice to see how it all works. It teaches others how to do it! Good job.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's really sleek. Looks great.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks to all of you! =)


----------

